# Tail Vice on a Workbench



## Infernal2 (May 20, 2012)

Howdy LJers,

I'm getting close to finishing the new workbench (yeah, another Roubo) but I have an old tail vice I picked up for ten bucks at a garage sale and was going to mount it instead of a wagon vice. It mounts like this one….










Since I'm using a 4" thick top and this will be mounted on the underside, do you think an apron is still necessary to prevent sag? At most, I'd be adding a 1" thick apron with guide holes for the supports and screws…. Unnecessary step or am I missing something?


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

My top is 4.5 inches thick in maple. I am not putting an apron on my bench but the plan did not call for one. its a modern bench based on a few old benches.. I actually think your going to be fine but don't Roubo benches have aprons I think they do So if you building a classic bench the apron is part of the style. I don't think it will effect the strength of the top though 4 inches is pretty stout.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Roubos don't have aprons, and 4" thick top won't sag. My .02!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I looked at the Roubo's in the Schwartz books and they dont have aprons some German and Scandinavians do as well as Nicholson's what i did notice is they have a groove or something that the dead man slides on Where did you get your plan did it call for an apron in the plan or are you doing this off the top of your head


----------



## Infernal2 (May 20, 2012)

I've done the bench mostly based on pictures presented from other makers and the book plates I've seen printed from Roubo's bench. I'm waiting on a bench screw for the leg vice but I thought I'd add in a secondary tail vice to work with a long row of dog holes. Being cheap (and already having an old vice) I figured I'd replace the much used wagon vice with a standard tail vice. There are no aprons on the bench, but what I'm wondering is that since it's being applied to the tail (end) I could add a small apron piece just to act as extra support for the end…..










Similar to what you have there at the end cap of the vice. The "apron" in this case would extend down two extra inches and have three holes to support the screw and the two guide bars….

I'm just wondering if its a necessary step.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I really don't think its necessary. I will be mounting my vise but will of coarse use chops to widen the vise to the full length of the top it will only be an extra inch on each end so it should go pretty smooth. Is this a inspiration photo? Is your bench a split top Like this one ?


----------



## Infernal2 (May 20, 2012)

No, but I like the design. I just wasn't going to put out that much money for the Benchcrafted hardware and plans when I had most of the hardware already. I also am not a huge fan of the split middle, but that's more for aesthetic purposes that any actual experience with it.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I had one of those type vises on the end of my Roubo inspired bench.
It was like the smaller one in your picture.
I hated it.
Wouldn't clamp an egg hard enough to break it before it would rack and bind up.
I replaced it with a regular face vise like the one below.
I have two of these on my bench.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

crank do you like the Indian made vises I heard lot bad reviews on their tools but haven heard anything 　about this vice


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

the split top has a lot of clamping advantages


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Lance,
I like the Groz (Indian) vise very well.
I bought the first one over 2 years ago and installed it on the front of my bench as I was building it.
I bought the second one last fall because Woodcraft was clearing them out and I wanted a spare. 
Then I got so frustrated with the component type face vise I was using as an end vise, like the OP is considering, I pulled it out and replaced it with the spare Groz.

I've never had any issues with these vises at all. They don't rack and they grab and release easily. Quarter turn CCW and the jaw is released. You pull it out to where you want it, put your work piece in there, push the jaw back in snug, and then a quarter turn CW on the handle and the part is locked in place.

I will say that I think much more of these vises than the Groz planes.


----------



## Infernal2 (May 20, 2012)

Oh yeah, I can absolutely see the clamping advantages of the split top and using the center as a planing stop is pretty advantageous. That said, its more of a matter of price and general aesthetics that I considered. Currently, the Roubo is sitting at a grand total cost of….

40 bucks.

Yep, 40 whole dollars in glue and oak dowels since its been made with almost no new investment in materials or hardware. All of the lumber was derived from a closing lumber salvage operation and I already had this clamp. I'll add another few bucks when I get my leg vice screw but that should be final costs (unless I decide to go with something other than linseed/beeswax/mineral spirits finish).


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thanks Michael I need to get another vise for my uncles bench and I hope that this one will make the short list sence he has not picked his vises yet I think it could be a good choice for his needs since you like it I may recomend it to him On my bench I went with the big twin screw from Veritas and a clasic 10 inch Craftsman vice fron the 1950s with qr


----------

